# A singles Dating agency has took my name...



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

"Prime MoVa Kickoff Event
Public event · By Dan Olivadoti
Wednesday, 15 February 2012
19:00 until 22:00
Prime MoVa is a new social networking group for area professionals ages 35 and up who live and work in the Mohawk Valley and surrounding regions. It is open to both single and married individuals. Regularly scheduled events will be announced very soon. We plan on featuring the best that the area has to offer in food, nightspots, sports and recreation, focusing on local business as much as possible. We're also planning some bigger events like bus trips and such for the summer and fall months. The primary goa...See more" the other Prime mova's Facebook page 2012 :whack:

Get on board you old schoolers sounds like a hoot...


----------

